# Kooks SS headers worth the money??



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i want to get kooks headers and i see they have signature set headers and regular headers are the ss headers worth the money and is there a big performance difference


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Maryland Speed did tests on them. They truely are better then the rest(per their dyno results). The question is, are you willing to pay all that extra for a few extra HP. If you do drop the coin, make sure you get them Hot Jet coated. Worth every penny for the coating.

Beat The Heat Header Sale- Kooks w/ Free Coating or Extra Savings SLP, Pacesetter, SW - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks man and what size is better 1 3/4 or 1 7/8


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

1 7/8 only if you are going to go turbo or supercharged. 1 3/4 is more then enough for just about anything else.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks for the help man


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

theres a guy on here selling kooks with cat less mids for 900 bucks. do a search. i think hes going like 1000 miles on them.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The signature series is 1 3/4" stepped to 1 7/8". You get better low end torque numbers from the smaller tubes coming out of the heads and better top end hp with the larger tubes down below going into the collectors. The signature series also has a scavenger spike in the collector, inspired buy racing headers, something the regular 1 3/4" and 1 7/8" headers do not have (not from Kooks anyway). This is something rarely mentioned, either people don't know about it or don't care. 

If you keep your eyes open at Marylandspeed.com, you can get them on sale. If you pay full price, the SS headers along with the catted connecting pipes cost $1600. Branden ran a special a year and a half ago where he would coat them for free or knock 200 bucks off the price. I chose to have $200 knocked off and got mine shipped to my front door for $1400. 

Yes, 1 3/4" will support probably 80-90% of the bolt on goats out there. If you want to go supercharged, turbo, heads/cam, or stroked, you definitely want the 1 7/8" or the signature series. I have a heads/cam/intake manifold setup and am sitting at 455 rwhp (545ish to the crank through the A4 tranny), Branden told me anything at or above 500 bulk engine hp (crank) would benefit more from the larger diameter.


----------

